
Ask HN: How tf do I find the right team? - brittpart_
I&#x27;m non tech and know the general description but literally no idea about where to start finding these people
======
rman666
Well, we will all just sit here and read your mind about what your looking for
so we can help you.

NOT.

Using your words might a good way to start.

